# JD 111 hard to shift



## mcdonough111 (Apr 24, 2012)

hello everyone,
recently bought my first JD riding mower, a 1983 111 with 5 speed. Before I start taking things apart I thought I could get some advise. 

The transmission is really hard to shift. I am hoping the shifter linkage is bent but fear it could be something bigger. Once into one of the forward gears it rides fine and doesn't make any odd noises. I actually can't get it to go into reverse either.

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks, mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Mike!
Has the tractor sat for a while? If so,the shift linkage could be rusty/bound up.Try spraying it with PB BLASTER,and wiggling it back and forth.


----------

